# Very vocal 8 week old puppy - advice please



## Hank Holt (Apr 1, 2016)

We just brought home our 8 week old puppy and she hasn't stopped talking/whining. We have been able to identify the potty whines, the upset "I don't want to be in my crate" whines but the ones that confuse us most is when she whines while she's playing (ie, tackling her stuffed giraffe, chewing/licking her kong toy). Her tail is wagging and she's playing freely and looks really happy so what's with the disgruntled sounds? 
We first noticed how vocal she was when we picked her up from the breeder. We also noticed that she was the only one "happy whining" while playing with her siblings. Apart from the few barks everyone else was pretty quiet. Even though she wasn't the biggest in her litter she was quite dominant (would usually win in tug-a-war and was the play initiator). Since bringing her home she's been extremely brave and curious but also timid at the appropriate times. 

Is she just a little quirky and has a unique vocal habit? Will she grow out of it? We live in an apartment so constant whining isn't ideal although my main concern is her happiness. We are just concerned the whining is rooted in anxiety or that she's upset. If that's the case though why would she have been so "talkative" while playing with her littermates? 

*At her last check up at the vet before we picked her up she was deemed totally healthy. 

Thank you for reading and any advice, input or experience would be much appreciated.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She may just be a talker, and it's part of her DNA. Ask the breeder if one of her parents/grandparents were talkers. 
Even with the breeders vet checks, you want your own vet to see her within days of picking her up.


----------



## b4ruby (Sep 3, 2016)

Our Vizsla, Lincoln is 16wks and he has just started a bit of a whine when he chews a bone. It seems he does it out of frustration because he wants to eat it faster or it's not in the best chewing position. He has also started using his barking voice if he is a bit of bored or wants attention. We are ignoring it since it is infrequent.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Do "talking Vizslas " need more human attention? I hope you have patient, understanding neighbors- she IS a baby too, after all.

Thank you and please keep us informed.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

You could have a talker  One of my beagles is overly vocal. I'm pretty sure she thinks she is having a full on conversation with me. Most of it goes over my head


----------



## TereLiz (Sep 21, 2016)

Miss Zelda is a talker. At 9 weeks, I've heard her bark maybe 5 times in 16 days but she's constantly making little grunts and whines when she plays with her toys or her older brother.

The V I had as a kid was a talker, more grumbles and noises that to the untrained ear sounded like growls but were just her way of talking to you. I didn't have her as a puppy so I don't know if she was a vocal pup. She was pretty independent, but we lived in the country so she ran her butt off all day and then napped on the couch with me all day.


----------

